# Nandrolone Phenylpropionate (NPP) Cycle length



## BasalGanglia (May 1, 2009)

My friend is thinking of doing a Sustanon and NPP cycle. Since I only usually do Test only cycles about once a year I do not and cannot find the information required so hense am posting this question for him.

Ive read that Test should be run slightly longer than Deca for obvious reasons. I like the idea that he is going to use NPP since it will kick in and clear the system quicker. But he wants to do 500mg of Sustanon for 16 weeks and about half that of NPP for equal time. Im sure ive read that like Tren, NPP should only be run for around 6 weeks. So:-

1. If he does 16 weeks Sus @ 500mg per week, how long should he run the NPP for along side it and if for a short time then why exactly?

I thankyou in advance for answering this question and apologize if it has already been answered before.


----------



## quark (May 2, 2009)

Good write-up here.


----------



## crzybanga (Sep 16, 2010)

*1st timer npp cycle length question also*

I'd like to bump this also...thanks for that link, it did help elaborate some questions but I still have one.

Here's the deal, a friend wants to do npp at 100mg every 3days for a total of close to 8 weeks...he and i have both done some research on it and some recommend doing it every two days.  Additionally, we've seen that it may be ideal to keep the cycle short (as it is his first cycle aside from ph's, etc.) and so has been considering 100mg every two days, which will add to a total cycle duration of closer to 6 weeks (just to note, he has two 10ml vials measured at 100 mg/ml).

What do the experts, pros, and other more knowledgeable ppl here think?  Would it be ideal to keep it at 100 mg every 2 days for a total of 6weeks or 100 mg every 3 days for a total of 8 weeks or any additional information, etc.  Note, it is his first time and so he will only stick with this one compound.  

PCT is lined up 4 days after the last injection with nolvadex at 40-20-20-20...any suggestions would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## XYZ (Sep 16, 2010)

NPP is SO underrated. It is one of the best AAS PERIOD.

You can run it as long as the test. 100mg EOD is perfect.

Multi-ester test sucks, get some Test C.

Your PCT is off, 14 days after last test injection IF you use the test c.  DO NOT USE NOLVA WITH NPP.  You need a better PCT as well.  Where is the HCG, clomid, aromasin and pramipexole?  You need ALL of it during and after the cycle.


----------



## crzybanga (Sep 16, 2010)

*npp only*

hey, thanks for the response bro.  The guy who will be running it is taking npp only by itself, not with test or anything else.  The nolvadex is for the pct, not while on cycle...is that still okay to use for that purpose?  Are you more in favor of having it 6 weeks or 8 weeks?  For a first timer, would the dosage make a difference as to whether it would be eod or e2days?  thanks


----------



## XYZ (Sep 17, 2010)

crzybanga said:


> hey, thanks for the response bro. The guy who will be running it is taking npp only by itself, not with test or anything else. The nolvadex is for the pct, not while on cycle...is that still okay to use for that purpose? Are you more in favor of having it 6 weeks or 8 weeks? For a first timer, would the dosage make a difference as to whether it would be eod or e2days? thanks


 

This "guy" has just about everything wrong.  Test and only test should be used for a first cycle.  Nolva and a 19nor don't go together.

If this "guy" runs the cycle like you said he wants to expect gyno, erection problems and a host of other issues, best of luck.


----------



## crzybanga (Sep 17, 2010)

*appreciate the feedback*

Thanks, appreciate the feedback.  It really is for another guy though lol, I liked the quotes though


----------

